# USB Audio on Jelly Bean



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

I was on Engadget earlier when i came across this article. I have always hated not being able to use Google Music (Or music saved on my phone) in my car because i do not have a Aux audio jack on my head unit. My head unit does have a USB socket meant for an iPod 30 pin connector. According to this article Jelly bean now supports USB audio. Does this mean there might be a way for listening to Google music in my car systems using USB audio into my head unit now? I'm loving Jelly Bean stock my GNex so far and if there is a way to get this working would be amazing.

[http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/30/gear4-speaker-dock-supports-usb-audio-for-jelly-bean-at-google-i/]


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

mdrentz said:


> I was on Engadget earlier when i came across this article. I have always hated not being able to use Google Music (Or music saved on my phone) in my car because i do not have a Aux audio jack on my head unit. My head unit does have a USB socket meant for an iPod 30 pin connector. According to this article Jelly bean now supports USB audio. Does this mean there might be a way for listening to Google music in my car systems using USB audio into my head unit now? I'm loving Jelly Bean stock my GNex so far and if there is a way to get this working would be amazing.
> 
> [http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/30/gear4-speaker-dock-supports-usb-audio-for-jelly-bean-at-google-i/]


The specification used for iPods is different than USB audio. It is basically the same thing but a different specification. So as for using it with your existing head unit, unless it actually supports the usb audio specification, the answer would be no.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

The question is does it support off the shelf DACs?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> The question is does it support off the shelf DACs?


I wish I had one to test it on...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## BlueXtreme (Dec 27, 2011)

My head unit supports USB playback as well. I can connect either my iPod or a USB flash drive and it will play both just fine. However, yesterday I tried plugging in my GNex running JB and my head unit was unable to play any media. All of the music just came through the external speaker on the phone.


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine supports flash drives and other storage. I can USB mount my DINCs SD card and it play music. I just wish my head unit had aux input


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

BlueXtreme said:


> My head unit supports USB playback as well. I can connect either my iPod or a USB flash drive and it will play both just fine. However, yesterday I tried plugging in my GNex running JB and my head unit was unable to play any media. All of the music just came through the external speaker on the phone.


This is likely because your head unit doesn't support usb audio or MTP. It supports the ipod interface and usb mass storage but we have MTP and only some head units support that. Not sure which (if any) support usb audio though.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparantely, it doesn't work with regular DACs







(

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/vunhf


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

i don't know if this is relevant but my car has a usb that I use to plug my GNex into since ICS and so far it has worked playing my music. Certain ROMS seem to have trouble with it sometimes and it does not support any music in the cloud (obviously) but it does play any music in my storage, even ringtones that might be on the sdcard. this is also the default system that came with the car so not sure if it is different with different radios, although I don't see how.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

automaddux said:


> i don't know if this is relevant but my car has a usb that I use to plug my GNex into since ICS and so far it has worked playing my music. Certain ROMS seem to have trouble with it sometimes and it does not support any music in the cloud (obviously) but it does play any music in my storage, even ringtones that might be on the sdcard. this is also the default system that came with the car so not sure if it is different with different radios, although I don't see how.


That's interesting considering the fact that gnexus dones't have USB mass storage. What car?


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

chevy equinox 2010. if you think that's weird then try this: when I had my DIncredible it wouldn't like to play in the usb ports even though it did have USB MS. sometimes it would but mostly it wouldn't I think it depended on what ROM I was using. MIUI seemed to work the best.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

automaddux said:


> chevy equinox 2010. if you think that's weird then try this: when I had my DIncredible it wouldn't like to play in the usb ports even though it did have USB MS. sometimes it would but mostly it wouldn't I think it depended on what ROM I was using. MIUI seemed to work the best.


I found the manual: http://www.manualowl.com/am/Chevrolet/2010-Equinox/Manual/444?page=170

I don't understand it. They appear to have coined their own words for everything.


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

automaddux said:


> i don't know if this is relevant but my car has a usb that I use to plug my GNex into since ICS and so far it has worked playing my music. Certain ROMS seem to have trouble with it sometimes and it does not support any music in the cloud (obviously) but it does play any music in my storage, even ringtones that might be on the sdcard. this is also the default system that came with the car so not sure if it is different with different radios, although I don't see how.


My main thing is I want my google music to work via USB. Idk if this helps but here's my head unit. http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/cda-105/Specs


----------



## l0ki346 (Jan 4, 2012)

automaddux said:


> chevy equinox 2010. if you think that's weird then try this: when I had my DIncredible it wouldn't like to play in the usb ports even though it did have USB MS. sometimes it would but mostly it wouldn't I think it depended on what ROM I was using. MIUI seemed to work the best.


Wife has a 2011 Malibu. I'm running JellyBelly 2.1 on my GNex, her GNex is stock. I'll test them both later.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

mdrentz said:


> My main thing is I want my google music to work via USB. Idk if this helps but here's my head unit. http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/cda-105/Specs


I highly doubt Google Music will work in the near future via USB. The music stored from Google music, in the cache, has unrecognizable names, so even if it were possible, you would have no say in what you listen to. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> I found the manual: http://www.manualowl...al/444?page=170
> 
> I don't understand it. They appear to have coined their own words for everything.


Are they... unironically using the word 'infotainment', as used by Homer freaking Simpson?


----------

